# What materials would be safe to use to divide a fish tank?



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking plastic, vinyl, metal, glass, mesh..?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Can someone please give an answer ? Thanks <3


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't do metal because it will rust, even stainless steel. I tink the others should be fine


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Defenitly not metal.... Most people use the craft mesh that you find at craft stores. There is a great DYI sticky at the top of this section. I think it would be cool to use glass, but then you would have to buy a heater/filter for each section. I dont know about vinyl? I would just say to go check out that sticky!

Edit: I just checked and there isn't a sticky. I know there is a thread somewhere on this forum about dividing. I will try to find it. =)

Edit: Found it!! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, thank you very much ArcticRain! That helps a lot.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We love the craft mesh ourselves, and when we have extra pieces we make hammocks for them to rest in


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Your welcome!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

craft mesh 100%. even acrylic, cut to size, and put in. this can be done in store for you, a bit more costly, but it works. and is more sturdy. But craft mesh is cheap (50 cents for a huge sheet usually), you can use rocks to steady it... I don't even have to use the binder edges things... -brainfart-......


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Perfect, thanks!


----------

